# For Those That Spar



## MJS (Sep 12, 2008)

A few guys that I train with from my Arnis group are looking to up our training a bit.  This will include doing more stick sparring, as well as taking individual techniques and pressure testing them a bit more, to see what, if any changes, will be needed to make it work, when someone is a) resisting, and b) really taking a hard swing at you.

We all have jobs that we need to go to, so being laid up for 2 weeks with a serious injury is pretty much out of the question.  

For those that stick spar, what type of gear do you use?  I'm looking for something that will provide good protection.  2 sets of gear will be needed and the cost will be split between 4 of us.

Any suggestions would be great!!:ultracool


----------



## MahaKaal (Sep 12, 2008)

In my opinion, padding and guards make you complacent in your training, there is no _real_ danger, and strikes are not appreciated as properly as a live weapon or the full impact of a fighting stick.  I train without pads or guards, but emphasis is put onto avoiding being hit, guaging correct distance to anticipate whether each strike will connect or not, and practise the technical way of entering and disarming an opponent in a sparing situation.

It just requires a little control from your partner to pull at the last second or be able to indicate the strike, on your side there must be acceptance that "yes i got hit" and not try to deny the contact.  Over the years, this has made me appreciate strikes and attacks much more.  As you build up the technique and skill, up the speed and "reality"


----------



## MJS (Sep 12, 2008)

MahaKaal said:


> In my opinion, padding and guards make you complacent in your training, there is no _real_ danger, and strikes are not appreciated as properly as a live weapon or the full impact of a fighting stick. I train without pads or guards, but emphasis is put onto avoiding being hit, guaging correct distance to anticipate whether each strike will connect or not, and practise the technical way of entering and disarming an opponent in a sparing situation.
> 
> It just requires a little control from your partner to pull at the last second or be able to indicate the strike, on your side there must be acceptance that "yes i got hit" and not try to deny the contact. Over the years, this has made me appreciate strikes and attacks much more. As you build up the technique and skill, up the speed and "reality"


 
Just for clarification, I'm not talking about padding up in something like a redman suit, but more of what you would see the Dog Bros wearing.  While I understand that gear could result in you not 'respecting' the shot you just received, taking a hit to the head without gear would find you without training partners and possibly in the ER.  Pulling the strike, as you indicate, will, IMO, do more dis-service to the student.  If someone was really trying to hit me in the street with a stick or another hard impact weapon, will they pull that strike at the last minute?  Not likely. 

Even with the gear, and you said the same thing in your last paragraph, you still need to acknowledge the hit.  Even with gear, the 'fear' or intimidation is still there.  Of course, like anyone who wants to train with some realism, there needs to be a commitment with the strikes. 

Mike


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 12, 2008)

Get a pair of smak-stiks.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 12, 2008)

MJS said:


> A few guys that I train with from my Arnis group are looking to up our training a bit.  This will include doing more stick sparring, as well as taking individual techniques and pressure testing them a bit more, to see what, if any changes, will be needed to make it work, when someone is a) resisting, and b) really taking a hard swing at you.
> 
> We all have jobs that we need to go to, so being laid up for 2 weeks with a serious injury is pretty much out of the question.
> 
> ...



I prefer padded sticks, you get more mobility and armor tends to have weak spots where you often need the protection the most.

They still hurt when you get smacked, but don't do any damage, might get a couple bruises though.  We use padded sticks, MMA gloves and masks when we do it.  A lot cheaper then buying full armor too.

This is how I make the sticks we use: http://innovativema.ca/forum/view.php?pg=sparstick

If you get good foam they have pretty good weight to them as well, and at that length they aren't too bendy either.  Most places sell padded sticks as well, but I find we break those a lot more, and they aren't as heavy.


----------



## geezer (Sep 12, 2008)

MJS said:


> A few guys that I train with from my Arnis group are looking to up our training a bit...
> 
> We all have jobs that we need to go to, so being laid up for 2 weeks with a serious injury is pretty much out of the question...For those that stick spar, what type of gear do you use?
> 
> Any suggestions would be great!!:ultracool


 
OK. I was in the same positon. An older guy (53) with job, family and other commitments, so I can't afford a lot of injuries. There was no way I could go full out Dog Bros.  But, I wanted more contact. So, I went down to a used sporting goods outlet and picked up a pair of LaCrosse helmets with strong face grills, and a couple of pairs of old hockey gloves that still let me get a good grip on a stick --all very cheap. Then I took some of my skinniest, lightest rattan sticks (get 1/2 in or 5/8 in from Frank's Cane) and padded them with pipe foam and wrapped them in black vinyl tape. Use extra foam to cover the ends well for thrusts! I also dug out some old forearm / elbow guards, shin-guards and knee pads. The whole set up for two totalled well under $100.00. 

We started with drills, shooting to take out each others hand, etc. then opened it up. It was really a gas and nobody got hurt. In fact, we decided that we were _overprotected_ and getting sloppy, so gradually we've been parring down the protection and using heavier sticks as our skills grow.  And, we've started working live hand striking and grappling. I'd say go for it.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2008)

Datu Tim Hartman said:


> Get a pair of smak-stiks.



These are good. Rattan has its place too, for the complacency issue...but if you have surgeon or pianist in your group, smak-stiks are a much better solution!


----------



## Blindside (Sep 14, 2008)

Used fencing helmet and lacrosse gloves.  Pad up 3/4 inch nylon rod with pipe foam.  

You can give each other serious welts, and you can get a tko through the helmet if you try hard enough.  More important is to honor the hit, and know your ground rules before you play the game.  Is that stick a stick?  Or is a sword?  It should impact the way in which you spar.

Lamont


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 15, 2008)

I like Action Flex for harder hitting and Smak-Sticks for controlled hitting.  We normally don't wear any padding.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## fmafighter (Sep 17, 2008)

I have my group use smak stiks / action flex, hockey or fencing helmet, lacrosse gloves. You want to learn while you are doing light sparring. Trust me you can learn a lot from light sparring. Bumps and bruises is a great learning experience. 

Just dropping my opinion.

Regards,

Errol Ballesteros


----------



## MJS (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!:ultracool  Most likely, the majority of the sparring, will be done with the padded sticks, while mixing in some techs. with a real stick.

Thanks again for the suggestions. 

Mike


----------

